# crew willing for gas & bait



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

From time to time, I will be filling spots on offshore trips. I run a 2005 24' CC Robalo w/twin 150 Yamaha 4 strokes. I fish out of Surfside. Have Garmin electronics w/xm weather/radar/gps-depth, also carry a epirb. Boat has enclosure for wet weather. Freshwater shower, head (although a 5 gallon bucket is the prefered method). I don't allow bananas, or booze or drugs. Sometimes i carry 12 packs of beer for trades w/shrimpers. I usually fish w/3-4, sometimes 5. I will head deep when weather is calm, but usually in the 50 mile range. I will fish w/teenage kids, as they are eager to learn, but not w/spoiled kids w/no manners. You're share is for gas bill & bait, & bring you're own drinks & food..... pm me if interested & i will save you're phone #'s. Wade


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

pm sent......ready when you are


----------

